# The customers



## Steve French (Feb 23, 2020)

They are not guest. They are customers. Fuck them. All they do is leave their Starbucks cups everywhere and fuck them kids too. Fuck the parents. Fuck Target. The entire place will eventually lead you to be taking medication cause you will feel so low about yourself. I hate it at my store. I hate how I have to do the work of 2 people in 4 hours time. Fuck you Target.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 23, 2020)

Steve French is a little hostile. 😂


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks like Steve forgot to TAKE his medication today.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2020)

That sounds like the worst job ever. Maybe you should quit if you hate it so much.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## OneGoodEar (Feb 23, 2020)

I remember when I found, popcorn, pretzels, hot dogs and Target cups all over the place. My point: It has always happened and always will


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve French said:


> They are not guest. They are customers. Fuck them. All they do is leave their Starbucks cups everywhere and fuck them kids too. Fuck the parents. Fuck Target. The entire place will eventually lead you to be taking medication cause you will feel so low about yourself. I hate it at my store. I hate how I have to do the work of 2 people in 4 hours time. Fuck you Target.


  Have you ever worked in any other jobs in your life?


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 28, 2020)

A little advice for you young man; work out your next day, go to your HRTM and ask for a voluntary termination notice.  Establish your last day being certain it's at least two weeks out.  Give it a buffer zone, make it three weeks.  Work out our last 3 weeks to the best of your ability keeping your big mouth shut.  Last day find your STL and tell him/her that you enjoyed your time there and wish them the best.  Put your ID on the desk and walk out.  Don't give the Captain any shit, do as I say, period.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 28, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> A little advice for you young man; work out your next day, go to your HRTM and ask for a voluntary termination notice.  Establish your last day being certain it's at least two weeks out.  Give it a buffer zone, make it three weeks.  Work out our last 3 weeks to the best of your ability keeping your big mouth shut.  Last day find your STL and tell him/her that you enjoyed your time there and wish them the best.  Put your ID on the desk and walk out.  Don't give the Captain any shit, do as I say, period.


Always leave on good terms. You never know if you’ll need target again. Also, it’s the respectful thing to do.


----------

